# KDE 4.5.1 is out



## pkubaj (Sep 1, 2010)

When can we expect it in ports? I've read somewhere that the porters are waiting for 4.5.1 to get more stability. Now, here it is http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.5.1.php


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

It will take some time. Keep an eye on the kde-freebsd mailinglist.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 1, 2010)

KDE4 ports development is handled via area51.  You can read through the UPDATING file to keep abreast of developments.  Once things are stable and working in area51, then the ports get merged into the FreeBSD ports tree and released to end-users.


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 1, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It will take some time. Keep an eye on the kde-freebsd mailinglist.


I've read all the latest posts on kde-freebsd and found the information I wrote before: that KDE 4.5 would be released when 4.5.1 is out. Other than that, there are posts only about SVN commits, but I'm interested in the stable version.





			
				phoenix said:
			
		

> KDE4 ports development is handled via area51.  You can read through the UPDATING file to keep abreast of developments.  Once things are stable and working in area51, then the ports get merged into the FreeBSD ports tree and released to end-users.


Yes, I know that and have already read the UPDATING file in the morning, although the info that version 4.5.1 is in area51 repository wasn't there before, it must've been uploaded only recently.


----------

